# Crested Geckos and Anoles



## Canfire (Jul 23, 2007)

Well I have a big screen terrarium for 2 crested geckos and I was wondering if I could put an Anole in with them. Could I or would they fight and kill each other? The anole is pretty small, and he is not an adult.

wow this forum is dead.


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jul 23, 2007)

NO.

First and foremost, if you keep the tank warm enough for an anole, the cresteds will probably get sick and die. If you keep it cool enough for cresteds, the anole will probably get sick and die.

Mixing species, especially species which do not under any circumstances occur together in the wild, is a bad idea.


----------



## AneesasMuse (Jul 23, 2007)

Cresteds need humidity, so a screen enclosure is not ideal for them. Besides that, Mushroom Spore is very correct on the temp conflict.


----------



## ZooRex (Jul 24, 2007)

> Mixing species, especially species which do not under any circumstances occur together in the wild, is a bad idea.


I agree with Mushroom Spore (at least in part). In my opinon I don't really see the point in keeping different species together that aren't found in nature together, but thats just me. ~ Rex


----------



## TNeal (Jul 25, 2007)

I personally enjoy keeping different species of reptiles together.  It makes the habitat much more interesting.  For example:  In one of my terrariums I keep Bermuda Anoles, house Geckos and grass lizards.  They all get along fine and everyone occupies their own little nitch.

The most important thing to keep in mind when doing this is the compatibility of the different species.  Do they enjoy the same type of environment?  Are the temperature and humidity requirements the same for the different species?  Are the diets similar?  Will they all get along as adults?  If you do your homework then their is no reason that you can't keep compatible species together.

About you specific question about keeping crested and anoles together.  I must agree with the other posters here.  Their requirements are far to different to be housed together and one if not both of them will suffer if it is attempted.  I also keep crested geckos, but because of their cool temperature requirements and their very high humidity needs, they are kept in their own terrarium.

Hope this helps,

Tom


----------

